# Banff Gate Mountain Resort



## RIMike (Jul 25, 2009)

Just received my paperwork for the transfer for Banff Gate Mountain Resort...
I have not stayed there yet, but from earlier posts on here, people encouraged me to follow through on this rustic resort.  Now, give me ideas when you think is best to go and how soon should I make the request?


----------



## talkamotta (Aug 4, 2009)

We stayed there about the same time last year.  Great time.  A little more crowds in the area.  It was still perfect.  

One night there was a wine and cheese social.  Most of the people were owners and live in Alberta or Calgary.  They own multiple weeks.  Spend 2 weeks in summer and a week in winter.  

Anytime when the weather is warmer would be perfect for me.  Others would love the winter. Im sure the fall would be beautiful too and the crowds would be gone. The resort was so willing to work with me, I would bet that they are even better with thier owners.  

Congratulations.


----------



## RIMike (Aug 4, 2009)

*Winter Question?*

Since you go both in Summer and Winter, when is it too cold to really enjoy yourself?  Also, I am a big wildlife kind of guy. When is the best time to see wildlife?


----------



## calgarygary (Aug 5, 2009)

RIMike said:


> Since you go both in Summer and Winter, when is it too cold to really enjoy yourself?  Also, I am a big wildlife kind of guy. When is the best time to see wildlife?



Unfortunately there is no way to predict when it is too cold.  This part of the world definitely gets some unique weather conditions.  If you are a skier, you can have days where the top of the run can be -20 C or colder while the bottom of the run could be +5.  Inversions can cause the exact reverse effect where it gets colder as you ski down the mountain.  Some years November will be colder than Dec. or Jan. but most years not.  I have typically found spring and fall bring out the wildlife but it will really depend upon what animals you hope to see and where in the park you are.


----------



## eal (Aug 5, 2009)

Late September is excellent  for wildlife viewing, and the weather is usually still very nice.


----------

